# Netzwerkprotokoll erstellen



## hauke1981 (28. März 2008)

Hi,

ich hab mal eine Frage. Weiss einer von euch wie ich vorgehen kann bzw. vorgehen muss um ein neues Netzwerkprotokoll zu erstellen. Das heisst nur theoretisch überlegen wie das Protokoll dann aufgebaut sein soll. Es soll zur Kommunikation zwischen einem Hauptrechner und mehreren verschiedenen Modulen dienen, dabei soll das Protokoll mehrere Schnittstellen unterstützen wie USB, RS232, LAN, WLAN usw.

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen oder mir eine gute literatur empfehlen?

Grüße


----------



## zeroize (28. März 2008)

Um es mal klar auszudrücken ... it depends ;-)
Also, wenn du ein "Netzwerkprotokoll" erstellen willst, musst du dir erstmal überlegen, auf welcher Basis das ganze stattfinden soll (Stichwort: OSI/ISO Schichtenmodell).
Und dann wäre natürlich noch die Frage, was du mit "USB, RS232, etc." meintest?
Sollen die Rechner über die Schnittstellen darüber kommunizieren? Soll das ganze plattformunabhängig sein (ich behaupte mal: unmöglich ;-) )? Und was für Daten sollen übertragen werden?


----------



## Sinac (28. März 2008)

Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt weder Sinn noch Notwendigkeit fuer, zumal da eine ganze Menge Brain zugehoert sowas umzusetzten. Ich sag mal einfach sowas wie TCP/IP bekommt ein normalsterbliche nicht alleine auf die Beine  Wenn du was eigenes willst / brauchst, warum kein hoeres Protokoll das auf TCP oder UDP aufsetzt? Das ist komplex genug aber realisierbar und du musst das Rad nich neu erfinden.


----------



## hauke1981 (31. März 2008)

Mit USB oder RS232 meine ich das darüber die anderen Rechner angeschlossen werden sollen. Das heisst das die Rechner darüber kommunizieren sollen. Das ganze sollte nicht plattformunabhängig sein, das ganze soll auf einer Windowsplattform aufgesetzt werden. Als Daten sollen einmal übertragen werden ob der andere Rechner angeschlossen ist oder nicht. Was genau übertragen werden soll wird sich noch rausstellen. Ich benötige das für meine Diplomarbeit.
Grüße


----------



## kelly_2008 (19. August 2008)

Hallo hast du dein Problem schon erledigt? Ich habe jetzt das gleiche Problem wie du,ich sollte auch ein Netzwerkprotokoll erstellen. Die Daten sollen  zwischen verschiedene DSPs übertragen werden, also ein Master-Slave-Modell. Kannst du mir vielleicht helfen eventuell literatur empfehlen? Besten Dank!


----------

